# Wer hat Erfahrung mit Schwimteichbauern, Folienverlegern?



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 
wir planen einen Schwimmteich und mich würde interessieren ob jemand im Raum München/Starnberg schon Erfahrungen mit Schwimmteichbauern (positiv oder negativ) hat und/oder wer kennt eine gute Firma die Folien verlegt.
Das traue ich mir nicht ganz selber zu.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Elmi...

für Schwimmteich bauen kann ich dir niemand empfehlen... da wir unseren Teich selber gebaut haben... 
ich kann dir nur eine super Firma für die Folie empfehlen... die haben auch bei uns die Folie im Teich gemacht...
die Folie ist ca 3mm dick... wurzelfest... Nagetierfest... usw...
er verlegt die Folie in fast ganz Deutschland...

guckst du mal hier...

www.pk-aquaservices.de

viel Glück

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Elmi,

der Link vom Frank....... ist eine gute Empfehlung.

Ich selber habe ich mich bei der Firma nach Filter und Folie erkundigt,
die Beratung war perfekt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Elmgi,

eine Firma im Raum München kann ich Dir auch nicht empfehlen, da ich am anderen Ende von Deutschland wohne. Wenn Du Dir den Teich mehr oder weniger fertig bauen lassen willst, dann kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, Dir von der Firma mehrere Referenzen zeigen zu lassen, die 5 Jahre und älter sind. Besichtige diese und spreche mit den Besitzern.

Schwimmteiche sind einfach gerade in Mode und so ziemlich jeder Garten-Landschaftsbauer und selbst diverse Tiefbauer bezeichnen sich momentan als Mega-Experten für Schwimmteiche. Nur die wenigsten haben wirklich Erfahrung aus zig realisierten Schwimmteichen und sind somit das Geld wert. Viele Teiche sehen nach dem Anlegen toll aus, funktionieren aber nicht dauerhaft (deshalb alte Referenzen angucken). 

Häufig tun die Firmen auch so, als wenn sie exklusiv den Stein der Weisen gefunden haben. Seit zig Jahren bekannten Dinge wie z.B. durchströmte Pflanzenfilter bekommen dann den marketingtechnisch geilen Namen X und so einen Teich nach dem X-Prinzip oder mit dem einzig wahren Y-System bekommst Du natürlich ausschließlich bei Firma Z... Bei solchen Firmen zahlst Du letztlich viel für Marketing-Geschrei und nicht unbedingt für Knowhow.

Ich kann Dir eigentlich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen, das weitestgehend allein zu realisieren. Die Folie kannst Du Dir in jeder Form und jeder Größe werksmäßig fertig verschweißt zuschicken lassen und das Verlegen ist halb so wild. Infos und Unterstützung findest Du hier und auf zig anderen Websites.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Antworten, habe schon mit der Firma Kontakt aufgenommen.

Gruß

Harald


----------

